# Good Bye 21rs --- Hello 30 Bhq



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Well last Thursday we placed an order for a 2009 30 BHQ - fern.









Our dealer told us it rolls off the assembly line on April 10. Gillian please stay way from our trailer.









Next week will be able to pick it up. Man it's going fast.

The only downside for this trade up is you forget how much stuff you store in the trailer.

After having such limited storage space in the 21RS I can't wait for all the underneath storage capability in the new TT.

Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve - you're gonna have a ball!!!

We spent 2 full days in our dealer's lot - in 100*+ weather - transferring everything from one camper to the other and being absolutely amazed at all the added space (which also meant new stuff














). And we only went from a 25rss to the 28krs!

Don;t forget to get some sleep this week!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome!!!! Congrats on the new Outback. Bring on the pictures once you get it home.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the upgrade !! Thats gonna be nice !!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Steve,
Congratulations on the new 30 BHQ. That's a great floorplan.
You may need to get 2 way radios with the new tt so you can stay in touch with
the kids. There's alot of room in there.

Good luck,
Lou


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Congrats on your new TT and what a beautiful trailer it is.























Think of all the mods you will be doing again.

Thor


----------

